
The top 25 UK web 2.0 start ups | The Register - brett
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/16/the_top_25_uk_web_startups/
======
sharpshoot
I don't think these are the "top 25" UK web 2.0 startups. I think i'll write
an alternative list.

~~~
danw
"With no agenda other than they're interesting, here's 25 UK-based startups
that I think are worth watching in 2007. It's a very personal list - it's not
based on financial metrics, user bases, or likelihood of being bought by
Google. So this isn't the top 25 UK startups, in other words. It's just 25
cool ones."

I'd be interested to see your list, I'm tempted to draw up my own to see where
the overlap is between different "top apps" lists

------
jwecker
I hope these do well, but when I apply my internal "would I pay for it"
measurement (I never click on ads [and try to ignore branding] so ad-based
revenue sites don't make the cut) there was only one on that list that I
myself would pay for- the first one, Garlik. That's just me, though.

